# "Are you Cheap?"



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I was setting some stone caps today in a strip mall (pics may follow when I figure out how to post pictures again...:whistling) when this lady comes up and asks me what that stuff is I am using. (Red mortar, so it maybe didn't look like traditional mortar, but I had a trowel in my hand and was spreading on the block to set the cap...)

I couldn't resist so I said it was frosting and if she had a cup cake I would let her try it. Well, it went down hill from there. Next thing she asks is do I tuck? It was hot, I was pretty lathered up in sweat, trying to get the stone down before the mortar set up, so I replied that what I do in private was none of her concern.

Well, that didn't exactly go over like I had hoped, so I focused on the old bat for a minute and explained that the red stuff was mortar and yes I do tuck point occasionally. She asked what my rate was per sq. ft. and I replied that I didn't have a standard rate, but I could give a quote after looking at any job. 

Then she asked if I was cheap...that struck a nerve. I really wanted to say I was both cheap and easy, but she was too ugly to interest me. Instead I informed her that as far as I knew my rates were the highest in town and I was raising them 20% this week. :thumbsup:

She walked off telling me she had a building that needed tuck pointing, but she needed someone cheap. The only reply I could think of was "you get what you pay for." She said "well it isn't that hard,I don't know why you charge so much." So of course I had to tell her I had a trowel handy and I would be glad to pay her $100 dollars for every cap she set the rest of the day. 

No reply... imagine that.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

dakzaag said:


> Then she asked if I was cheap...that struck a nerve.


Should have said -

I am if you are. :whistling





She was probably on the way into the mall to blow $600 on a pair of shoes.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I always say yes I am pretty affordable whenever someone uses the cheap word. Then I give them a price that basically tells them they are #1 

Sometimes you have to just indulge the humor life throws at you 

Sometimes though people like this know they are a pain in the ass and if you can survive their personality disorder, even if you give them a high price they might settle down and negotiate something from there. Happens once in a while.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I always end up saying wise comments regardless of the person too. About 10% of people seriously dont have any sense of humor.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Q: "Are you cheap"?

A: "Get bids for this job from at least 5 contractors, and then you tell me."

Make her work for the answer to her question.


----------



## MortarForker (May 4, 2011)

dakzaag said:


> I was setting some stone caps today in a strip mall (pics may follow when I figure out how to post pictures again...:whistling) when this lady comes up and asks me what that stuff is I am using. (Red mortar, so it maybe didn't look like traditional mortar, but I had a trowel in my hand and was spreading on the block to set the cap...)
> 
> I couldn't resist so I said it was frosting and if she had a cup cake I would let her try it. Well, it went down hill from there. Next thing she asks is do I tuck? It was hot, I was pretty lathered up in sweat, trying to get the stone down before the mortar set up, so I replied that what I do in private was none of her concern.
> 
> ...


 Nice post Dakzaag,Hey Is Blakley's or Helms const. still the big one's in town? I worked on Butler Univ and Bank of Indianapolis for them waaayy back,I was in Local 19 Bricklayers/allied craftsman..Indy..:thumbup:


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

A charm school drop out that flunked an IQ test. Say it isnt so. 

I hate these stupid f*&^%*(&%ers that dont even have the sense to string together a sentence that isnt offensive.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> I always end up saying wise comments regardless of the person too. About 10% of people seriously dont have any sense of humor.


10%????? :no:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Her: "Are you cheap?"
Me: "No Ma'am, are you?"
Her: "Yes"
Me: "Thank you for stopping by"


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

And let me add it really pisses them off when you send them down the road in this fashion, even more so when you get back to work and ignore them.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

MortarForker said:


> Nice post Dakzaag,Hey Is Blakley's or Helms const. still the big one's in town? I worked on Butler Univ and Bank of Indianapolis for them waaayy back,I was in Local 19 Bricklayers/allied craftsman..Indy..:thumbup:


Sorry I can't help you on the big guns in Indy, I don't go south of Lafayette and rarely there. 
Trying to get my hands around the current job I have in W. Lafayette right now. I'm just a one horse outfit with a little help here and there.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Cheap?.. well I'm not sure Ma'am, but let me know your budget and I'll certainly let you know :whistling

Blow her off...totally wrong kinda customer for most businessmen.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I normally am caught off guard by this qurestion and say. 'I try not to be"


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought it was very informative that she couldn't bring the word mortar to her tongue, and then didn't know the term tuck pointing, but she is an expert in how to fix her building and how much it costs.

"It's not that hard you know..."

LMAO


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

"I don't do tummy tucks, but I could recommend a butt lift for you".


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you sure she asked you if you..............*T*uck.........?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Or when she said tuck pointing isnt that hard you could have said " Excuse me ,Ma'me you either need a breath mint or you are talking out of your butt."


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Am I cheap? 
My Answer: For the services that I provide compared to my competitors, yes, I am very cheap.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Never had someone just ask, are you cheap before. I have had people make a point of telling me they were getting competing bids before. Thats when I tell them I guarantee I wont be the lowest bid but I will probably come in as the middle guy. Seems like most people don't just want cheap nor do they want to pay too much...


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> She was probably on the way into the mall to blow $600 on a pair of shoes.


 
Sold by Al Bundy?:w00t:







:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

*Free License to be a jerk*

I realized a long time ago that I won't try to educate these twits. If you try educating them, they usually think you are trying to pull some Carp on them. SO i figured it's a free roll on being a smart arse. 

Old ugly lady:
Q. "Are you "cheap."
A. "I only work for people who understand quality".

Then don't say anything else. :thumbup:

Most fools have to learn the hard way.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I recently quoted a flat roll roof replacement. Husband previously did it, started at the top and worked down. Gallons of tar all over the place.

The wife continually made it clear she wanted it redone cheap (30k kitchen renovation going on btw). I let her know that I think I am cheap when compared with other home improvements and what mine protects. 

Quote came in at $2300ish. Got an email saying she didn't want to spend more than 1k and that was the highend. I emailed her back telling her I understand and thanking her for the opportunity to bid her project.


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

When they ask if I am cheap i automatically say nope. Because i know they are.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I recently quoted a flat roll roof replacement. Husband previously did it, started at the top and worked down. Gallons of tar all over the place.
> 
> *The wife continually made it clear she wanted it redone cheap (30k kitchen renovation going on btw).*I let her know that I think I am cheap when compared with other home improvements and what mine protects.
> 
> *Quote came in at $2300ish. Got an email saying she didn't want to spend more than 1k and that was the highend.* I emailed her back telling her I understand and thanking her for the opportunity to bid her project.


I just don't understand why people are so clueless. A solid roof is pretty darn important. It is a necessity. A $30,000 kitchen is not a neccesity. 

I like that you took the high road, and decided to bid her farewell respectfully.

I had to chuckle a little about how the husband does a flat roof.

Just my $0.02

Peace.


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

The comment she made, in regards to re-pointing, claiming that "it is easy, I don't know why you charge so much...."


I would most certainly not waste my time going to such a persons house and giving them a bid.

Then again, I generally do not give free estimates. I do paid consultations.

I don't like seeing or hearing the trade be devalued.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Rock Headed, the point you brought up about the lady telling him it looks easy, It's amazing how many times you do/practice something and then it looks easy. " We make this look easy!"- then definitely you are using your skills out there on the job. When a precision driver does a 180d spin parallel park between two cars, one could argue that it looks easy as well.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

dakzaag said:


> I thought it was very informative that she couldn't bring the word mortar to her tongue, and then didn't know the term tuck pointing, but she is an expert in how to fix her building and how much it costs.
> 
> *"It's not that hard you know..."*
> 
> LMAO





Beanfacekilla said:


> I just don't understand why people are so clueless. A solid roof is pretty darn important. It is a necessity. A $30,000 kitchen is not a neccesity.
> 
> I like that you took the high road, and decided to bid her farewell respectfully.
> 
> ...


It does look easy, and looking at how easy it looks, sitting at your desk surfing Youtube, is easy.

Then your sorry azz is is two stories up sweating, as you botch the roof job, or sucking in a metric ton of dust to grind out 1 sq' with only 4,000 left to go... then it's not so easy. :laughing:


----------

